# Ephesians 2:20 Prophets?



## GTMOPC (Mar 21, 2009)

Eph 2:20


> built on the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Christ Jesus himself being the cornerstone



I just finished writing a short essay on Ephesians 2:20 which asks the question: Who are the 'prophets' referred to by Paul in this passage? The essays goal was to answer from the context of the passage. My conclusion is that Paul is referring to the witness of the Old Testament prophetical books and possibly the whole canon of the Old Testament if that is appropriate. Since he joins the apostles to them I think Paul was referring to the Old Testament prophets since he doesn't mention any prophets contemporary to the apostles. Is this right? I quoted John 1:45 below where Philip joins Moses books with the later prophets. I know this was a regular way to refer to the OT canon (Jesus did it) but is that the same principle in view within Eph 2:20? Instead of the "Law and the prophets", Paul says, "the apostles and the prophets". Is Paul looking forward to a New Testament canon? Or have I totally missed the point in this passage? 

Any contextual evidence would be helpful!


John 1:45


> Philip found Nathanael and said to him, We have found him of whom Moses in the Law and also the prophets wrote, Jesus of Nazareth, the son of Joseph.



Matt 5:17


> Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them.


----------

